# Rhinestone start up



## mannabob (Mar 20, 2008)

I need advice on equipment and software to buy to start making rhinestone transfers....thanks in advance!


----------



## vhanjj (Jul 18, 2010)

UP for this. I just want to know also about this rhinestone process..


----------



## vhanjj (Jul 18, 2010)

let's wait for other members...


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you read this thread?...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

Tons of good info there....

This is a pretty good one too....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t172168.html




Kevin


----------



## TBONETEX (Feb 27, 2011)

I can fill you in about the Ioline Crystal Press II. Mine is for sale also. PM me for more information.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I want some info on the Ioline Crystal Press, I've been debating which method I should invest in. I think adding rhinestones to laser transfers will rock. Then again, I have the Cam1 saved on my watch list on ebay, for 13 1.5K new. Might not be hard to accomplish


----------



## HotFix Tech (Mar 21, 2013)

katruax said:


> Have you read this thread?...
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html
> 
> ...


that's not a bad thread but it is outdated and doesn't have them all on there. They doe not mention the Decor machines.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

you did not ask about a machine. You asked about rhinestone start-up, If I was just starting out I would start small & then go big , if it fits your business model. And there is a lot of info in them there threads.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

decalworld.com...not machines but good vids and start up kits.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Soooo did you want a Machine?
Are you looking to begin Large Or Small with your business? You said,"
I need advice on equipment and software to buy to start making rhinestone transfers...."
be more specific and perhaps we can help you


----------

